# Need Gestor for US expat Spanish tax return



## jluis48 (May 13, 2016)

Hello, Can anyone recommend a knowledgeable "Gestor" in the Malaga region who has experience dealing with US expats filing Spanish tax returns?

I am a US retiree living in Olvera (Cadiz) and am aware of the tax treaty between US and Spain but need someone with an understanding of the applicable sections. I moved to Spain just over a year ago.

Many thanks for any help you can provide.


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

Hi and welcome to the forum. 

Are you sure you need a gestor? If you speak basic Spanish, you can just make an appointment with the Hacienda and they will do your taxes for you. I just did that today. It took 10 minutes. The tax treaty is in English, and it's pretty straightforward. 

https://www.irs.gov/Businesses/International-Businesses/Spain---Tax-Treaty-Documents

Here's the lingo for taxes:

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...n/1039650-tax-vocabulary-english-spanish.html


----------



## jluis48 (May 13, 2016)

Thanks for responding. After many interactions with government agencies both in US and Spain I am uncomfortable relying on them to have the final say in interpretation of legal documents! In my case our return covers the transition period when me moved to Spain. It therefore covers salary earned before the time we moved (is that also taxable here?) as well as pensions from both Federal (SocialSecurity) and State governments which according to my interpretation of the tax treaty are both taxable only in US. A local Gestor had difficulty understanding the meaning of the Spanish version of the treaty although it seemed clear to me.

Best,


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

I wouldn't leave the interpretation to a professional or to the government. I would learn about it myself, because in my experience both professionals and the government often get it wrong. But that's my preference. There's a site that a lot of use here on the forum for answers to tax questions. Here is a summary of their information:

Advoco : Free Advice Centre

I know several Americans here in Malaga, who might have a lead on gestors who are familiar with American taxes. But that's here in Malaga. Is that too far for you?


----------



## jluis48 (May 13, 2016)

Thanks. No Malaga would be fine - more cosmopolitan than where I live!


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

OK I'll ask around. Do you need a gestor who speaks English?


----------



## Elyles (Aug 30, 2012)

jluis48 said:


> Hello, Can anyone recommend a knowledgeable "Gestor" in the Malaga region who has experience dealing with US expats filing Spanish tax returns? I am a US retiree living in Olvera (Cadiz) and am aware of the tax treaty between US and Spain but need someone with an understanding of the applicable sections. I moved to Spain just over a year ago. Many thanks for any help you can provide.


 Many hours from Málaga, in a town called Jaca, we use a local company who has English representatives. They are great to work with. We also have an accountant in the US. Both are very familiar with the Tax Treaty. Taxes can be easily done online and with phone contact.


----------



## Brangus (May 1, 2010)

Elyles said:


> Many hours from Málaga, in a town called Jaca, we use a local company who has English representatives. They are great to work with. We also have an accountant in the US. Both are very familiar with the Tax Treaty. Taxes can be easily done online and with phone contact.


I'd like the contact info for the company in Jaca, if you could pm me or post it here (if the moderators allow that). I was unable to send you a private message.


----------



## jluis48 (May 13, 2016)

No ..I am perfectly fine with Spanish thanks.


----------



## Elyles (Aug 30, 2012)

Brangus said:


> I'd like the contact info for the company in Jaca, if you could pm me or post it here (if the moderators allow that). I was unable to send you a private message.


 Don't know why the pm did not work. When the wife gets back from socializing with Brits I will message you


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

Jluis, I'll send you a PM (private message) with the information.


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

Brangus said:


> I'd like the contact info for the company in Jaca, if you could pm me or post it here (if the moderators allow that). I was unable to send you a private message.


You're allowed to post the info here on the forum according to the rules. It's when the info is unsolicited that it's not allowed. I just didn't post my reference, because it's my cousin's work number, and I don't want to make that public. I'm referring jluis to him for a reference, because he's really well connected.


----------



## Elyles (Aug 30, 2012)

AllHeart said:


> You're allowed to post the info here on the forum according to the rules. It's when the info is unsolicited that it's not allowed. I just didn't post my reference, because it's my cousin's work number, and I don't want to make that public. I'm referring jluis to him for a reference, because he's really well connected.


 I sent a pm


----------

